# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire notebook won't play DVDs



## DeadKenny (Jan 26, 2005)

Similar to the problem this guy has: http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15387

My Acer Aspire 1632 WLMi notebook that I've just bought won't play any DVDs and yet it works fine with CDs.

The drive is a DVD Dual burner which supports +/- R/RW formats (and possibly dual-layer), but it doesn't recognise any DVDs, just spins up and shuts down with no error.

I can't get any answer from Acer or the retailer, and can't find drivers or bios updates to fix it. Reviews don't seem to mention a problem, and yet I've found several postings with problems just like this with DVD drives on Acers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you installed dvd player software
i.e power dvd


----------



## DeadKenny (Jan 26, 2005)

It came with various bits of software including Acer's own 'Arcade' thing which plays DVDs though I don't know what through, and obviously has Windows Media Player.

There is also CyberLink PowerProducer (CyberLink being the same people who make Power DVD).

Is there an issue with Power DVD then, as you're the second person to mention that today.

The thing is though, XP doesn't even see the files on the DVD through Windows Explorer, and the same happens if I try a DVD-ROM, a blank DVD-RW (not recognised to be able to burn to it), and a DVD-Video. All CD formats work fine, even RWs.

Also, if I boot the machine with a CD in the drive it checks the disc briefly and moves onto booting XP (or will boot from the CD if it's bootable), but with a DVD in the drive it sits there for a long time and then gives up and boots XP off the hard disc. Kind of suggests it's not a software/driver issue ?

The machine has XP Home with SP2 by the way, and out of the box when I got it last week it wouldn't play DVDs, even though it's sold as a media laptop (even has a widescreen LCD and stereo speakers).

The retailer (ebuyer in the UK) got back to me, but just said I can RMA it if I want. That's okay but they have no phone contact, only electronic notes and it takes them 7 days to answer them, so an RMA will take at least 7 days. I've heard they're hassle on returns anyway. Acer UK are supposed to be better for warranty returns anyway, except contacting them in the first place is hard. Phone line is often engaged, so I filled in their support form and had no answer so far. I'll try phoning them again when I have time, but I'm hoping for a simple fix rather than having to send it back. Unfortunately the drive is not removable.

P.S. The exact drive spec...

TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532A

TSSTcorp are Toshiba/Samsung apparently.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

rma it


----------



## mtoenjes (Feb 10, 2006)

*Same Problem - Acer Aspire will not play DVDs*

Hello,

I am having the exact same problem. My Acer Aspire will play CDs and other media, but does not recognize DVDs, even through Windows Explorer. Did anyone ever find a solution?
Thank You!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm, my Aspire seems to work well with both media. I suggest you both inquire about an RMA.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Have you tried downloading something like a “Try before you buy” copy of WinAmp to see if it will work with that?

http://www.winamp.com/player


----------



## DeadKenny (Jan 26, 2005)

I replied by email to mtoenjes, but here's what I said in case anyone else wants to know...

As it was under warranty I ended up getting it repaired by Acer. Tried through the store first but they weren't interested. Anyway, Acer just asked a few questions and decided to arrange for a repair. They arranged and paid for the collection and delivery and 3 days later I got it back repaired. Works fine now.

I don't know what they did to fix it, but a few other people have asked me about the same problem.

Only annoying thing is it came back with a warranty sticker over one of the case screw holes so opening the case will now break the warranty. I was thinking of upgrading the hard disc and I'm not sure if that may involve opening the case.


----------



## c0z420 (Jan 14, 2006)

I think we all learned a valuable lesson...dont by acer laptops. Theres obviously something wrong with the drives, i dont think its a bios or drivers thing.


----------



## DeadKenny (Jan 26, 2005)

Once fixed it's been fine. I'm actually quite pleased with my Acer laptop despite this problem. For the price you do get a good spec laptop.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I love my Acer. The HDD did die on me but that's not Acer's fault and it otherwise works great.


----------



## BernieFisher (Jul 5, 2006)

I also have a DVD prob with my New Acer Aspire 5602WLMi with a Pioneer dual layer reader burner.. It reads the DVD but when I change it out it won't read the next one but 'remembers' the previous one. I have been rebooting without a DVD in to get it to read the next one.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't take the extreme of dumping Acer products, but I _have_ gotten about 12 reports (including these) of DVD problems on Acer laptops. I personally had a Toshiba Satellite 1805-S207 with a CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive that wouldn't read written DVDs, but read stock data DVDs and original video DVDs. I didn't mind because prior to that machine, I always had just a CD-ROM drive. What do you know it, the drive is Toshiba. Apparantly this problem lies in Toshiba's drive in these series.


----------



## BernieFisher (Jul 5, 2006)

I understand your thoughts on this. I really don't want the hassel of having to return it if I can find a suitable solution. Any thou:4-dontkno ghts?


----------



## GreywolfUK (Sep 3, 2006)

*Changing the HDD on an Acer Aspire 1632 WLMi notebook*



DeadKenny said:


> Only annoying thing is it came back with a warranty sticker over one of the case screw holes so opening the case will now break the warranty. I was thinking of upgrading the hard disc and I'm not sure if that may involve opening the case.


The Harddrive on the Acer Aspire 1632 WLMi notebook, is located behind the battery, just remove the battery, and you will see a little plastic tab, pull that and it removes the harddrive, only problem I see with the hardrive for this model is it uses the slimline 2.5 drives, hope this is a help to you :grin: :grin:

Greywolf.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't all laptops use slim 2.5" drives (with the exception of the old chunky 2.5s and the small 1.8s)?


----------



## GreywolfUK (Sep 3, 2006)

laboye said:


> Don't all laptops use slim 2.5" drives (with the exception of the old chunky 2.5s and the small 1.8s)?


thats true, but I am old and used to old things, :grin: :grin: but you know as well as I do, some of these companies will just use any old thing laying around if they can get away with it.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

True. I still lean towards a decoder on this issue...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.codecguide.com/


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

While that's an excellent site (thanks!), we're in need of decoders, not codecs. Decoders are the pieces of software that decode the encoded signal from the DVD drive. After the decoding, the system *then* needs the codex to display the audio and video itself. Toshiba usually uses software decoders packaged with OEM versions of Mediamatics and WinDVD.


----------



## BernieFisher (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Acer Aspire notebook won't play DVDs*

Thanks guys, I ended up reinstlling the operating system again and it seems to be working fine now. One other question comes to me: if the laptop has memory does it have a mind of its own? I sometimes think so! thanks for your help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer Aspire notebook won't play DVDs*

glad you got it fixed


----------



## Tiggerclarke (Aug 24, 2008)

I seem to be having the opposite problem which is intermittent - my acer aspire won't play CD's. When you put them in you can hear them spinning but the laptop won't 'pick them up' to play them. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

